
Open Satellite Project: The Open Source Satellite Project - peter_d_sherman
https://github.com/opensatelliteproject
======
tectonic
There's a big list of similar resources at Awesome Space:
[https://github.com/orbitalindex/awesome-
space](https://github.com/orbitalindex/awesome-space)

------
iRomain
I couldn’t find any information on the project itself, their
vision/background. It’s a shame!

------
d_silin
You can support our project and get a fully functional 1U cubesat model as
reward:

[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/exodusorbitals/nova-
a-c...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/exodusorbitals/nova-a-crowd-
flyable-space-mission/)

~~~
ISL
How much does it cost to get a reward on-orbit? ;).

~~~
d_silin
$250 to get a "space pass". This entitles you to get 10 orbits to run your
mission software on our satellite.

------
thewisenerd
(un)related: [https://upsat.gr/](https://upsat.gr/)

~~~
SparkyMcUnicorn
That's pretty cool. They successfully deployed an UPSat into orbit!

------
ferbass
I Really like the Idea of an Open Source Satellite, still not straight forward
to build and specially launch one but its really nice.

